# ESP/LTD BUZ-7 final version pics



## chest rockwell (Apr 18, 2012)

made a few dimensional tweaks to the first version. got the final today and its AMAZING !!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 18, 2012)

Man that's hot. 

Any particular changes made? Or, better ye, would you be able to take a photo of the tweaked and not tweaked sitting next to each other.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice! is it me, or there's no 12th fret inlay?


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 18, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Man that's hot.
> 
> Any particular changes made? Or, better ye, would you be able to take a photo of the tweaked and not tweaked sitting next to each other.



Yeah that's what I was hoping for, I'd love to see the before and after shots.


----------



## chest rockwell (Apr 18, 2012)

before




after, gave it slightly more of a arch top




before, neck was too thick were it met the body




after, fixed !!




before, input jack was fucked !!!




after, its perfect you dont even know its there




before trem rout




after, no real reson for this other than i thought it looked cool.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 18, 2012)

Awesome tweaks, and thanks for the comparison.


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yep. One of these will be mine! 

Nice one Buzz! Think there will be an ESP version of this eventually ? Preferably in the $2,000-2,500 Range?


----------



## themike (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice dude - looks good although I am a little upset that you didn't have a built in bottle opener on the back of your Signature


----------



## chest rockwell (Apr 18, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Yep. One of these will be mine!
> 
> Nice one Buzz! Think there will be an ESP version of this eventually ? Preferably in the $2,000-2,500 Range?


 i believe if the ltd version sells well then they do a esp version


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 18, 2012)

chest rockwell said:


> i believe if the ltd version sells well then they do a esp version



Then I will promote the production of this ESP version by buying the LTD!


----------



## jl-austin (Apr 18, 2012)

I always assumed the artist guitars were made at the ESP custom shop, and then they put an LTD label on it. Is that true?
Or is the LTD guitar we can buy the same as the one you play?


----------



## Andrew11 (Apr 18, 2012)

Awesome guitar Buzz!! Great idea for the jack position, what made you do it?

BTW love the band


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like everyone's bank account is trembling at the sight of this


I'll just be happy if I ever get to play one for a few minutes cause it looks amazing!


----------



## chest rockwell (Apr 18, 2012)

jl-austin said:


> I always assumed the artist guitars were made at the ESP custom shop, and then they put an LTD label on it. Is that true?
> Or is the LTD guitar we can buy the same as the one you play?


there is only 1 model of this guitar. the one that i play and post pics of is the exact one that will be in stores.


----------



## chest rockwell (Apr 18, 2012)

Andrew11 said:


> Awesome guitar Buzz!! Great idea for the jack position, what made you do it?
> 
> BTW love the band


thanks !! the body is so thin that the jack would not fit on the side. and i didnt want to jock the s series too much by putting the jack on the front. you dont even know there is a cable coming out of the back regardless of whatever sick rock pose you are styling


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 18, 2012)

Buz now that Ken's with ESP is he going to be playing this too or is he getting a sig as well?


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2012)

Triple-J said:


> Buz now that Ken's with ESP is he going to be playing this too or is he getting a sig as well?



He made the jump too? Did not know that.


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Apr 18, 2012)

Like d trem route, details are everything. 
Unpainted neck would be great, but then again, that's your sig not mine.


----------



## RuffeDK (Apr 18, 2012)

LOL ! LTD XD

I thought this guy would get a million dollar guitar.

And EMG... I thought Buzz knew better...


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2012)

RuffeDK said:


> LOL ! LTD XD
> 
> I thought this guy would get a million dollar guitar.
> 
> And EMG... I thought Buzz knew better...


I'm pretty sure its his guitar not yours 

If he likes it why do you have to be a troll like that? I think its great actually and obviously other people feel the same way.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh my. I don't normally go for trems, but I think I can make an exception here. Pretty sure I'll be buying one of these to keep in standard tuning while I use my hardtail for open tunings. Very, very nice, Buzz!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow, guitar looks amazing! What's the fretboard radius on that bad boy Buz? And did I miss it, when should it be arriving in stores?!

Eric


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 18, 2012)

Rick said:


> He made the jump too? Did not know that.



ESP made the announcement at the end of last month and seeing as they have a habit of producing sigs for multiple band members I figured Ken might be due a sig too.


----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 18, 2012)

RuffeDK said:


> LOL ! LTD XD
> 
> I thought this guy would get a million dollar guitar.
> 
> And EMG... I thought Buzz knew better...



REALLY??!! 

Anyways beautiful guitar! love maple boards, would there be a 8 string possible in the future? (not sure if your LAC8 was just a home guitar or you where delving into that world on some albums)


----------



## RuffeDK (Apr 18, 2012)

717ctsjz said:


> I'm pretty sure its his guitar not yours
> 
> If he likes it why do you have to be a troll like that? I think its great actually and obviously other people feel the same way.


Sure thing, his sig, his guitar. To me it's just another LTD (aka. nothing unique), but hell that's what everyone is saying about Ibanez, Schecter, Jackson ect. ain't it?

I like his old white Ibby S-7 more...


----------



## Rook (Apr 18, 2012)

Are those frets as tiny as they look?

What changed about the term route? 

I love the jack positioning, I wish more people would do that! Looking forward to trying one for sure.


----------



## Razzy (Apr 18, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> What changed about the term route?



It's angled.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 18, 2012)

RuffeDK said:


> LOL ! LTD XD
> 
> I thought this guy would get a million dollar guitar.
> 
> And EMG... I thought Buzz knew better...



I can see you lasting a long time here with that attitude.


----------



## RuffeDK (Apr 18, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> I love the jack positioning, I wish more people would do that! Looking forward to trying one for sure.


I agree. The position of the jack is what I would call perfect, if you play with wireless setup. (with my preferences LOL)



Guitarman700 said:


> I can see you lasting a long time here with that attitude.


Thank you, sir. Not like I'm feeling welcome to express my honest opinion about the guitar, but fair enough


----------



## Rook (Apr 18, 2012)

I can't see the angle ton the term route at all haha



RuffeDK said:


> LOL ! LTD XD
> 
> I thought this guy would get a million dollar guitar.
> 
> And EMG... I thought Buzz knew better...



You know Chest Rockwell is Buz, right?


----------



## JaeSwift (Apr 18, 2012)

RuffeDK said:


> Sure thing, his sig, his guitar. To me it's just another LTD (aka. nothing unique), but hell that's what everyone is saying about Ibanez, Schecter, Jackson ect. ain't it?
> 
> I like his old white Ibby S-7 more...



Yet that white ibby S7 is something you could never own. By the standards of 7 string axes this is unique; maple fretboard and silverburst pretty much make it so. I also believe it's an OFR rather than a licensed FR which doesn't happen too often either.


----------



## MJS (Apr 18, 2012)

Awesome guitar... congrats, Buz. 



Fun111 said:


> I can't see the angle ton the term route at all haha




Really? Look at this picture and notice how the fine tuners are in a straight line, then look at how the back of the route isn't parallel with them.


----------



## RuffeDK (Apr 18, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> You know Chest Rockwell is Buz, right?


Yeah, I found out LOL... still doesn't change my mind on the guitar.


Don't get me wrong, Buz is a cool guy and awesome artist. I just don't like his new guitar. I didn't like Dimedags Dean / Washburn guitars either, but I love his music. The list goes on, but there is nothing more to it.  

But c'mon... EMG ?!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 18, 2012)

RuffeDK said:


> Yeah, I found out LOL... still doesn't change my mind on the guitar.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Buz is a cool guy and awesome artist. I just don't like his new guitar. I didn't like Dimedags Dean / Washburn guitars either, but I love his music. The list goes on, but there is nothing more to it.
> ...


EMG are great pickups. Just because you don't like them, doesn't make them bad. Do I need to bust out the logical fallacies chart yet again?


----------



## larry (Apr 18, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> EMG are great pickups. Just because you don't like them, doesn't make them bad. Do I need to bust out the logical fallacies chart yet again?



some cats just prefer passive pickups man. i wanted to like EMG's back 
in the day, but i just couldn't get into them. i gave them a good fair shake
and noticed a difference in how they react to the way i play... in the end
it just didn't work out. oh well.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't think that's the point. This guy is being very pretentious about EMG's. As if there was a right or wrong choice in that department. _His_ opinion is apparently the _right_ one.

Pretty sure Buz has been playing EMG since, like, forever?


Buz, I think this is a sick guitar. Always need more sevens on the market.


----------



## jl-austin (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutely it is buz' decision about EMGs. If he made small changes to the tremolo route, the neck heal, and the input jack, then I am absolutely sure that he did not over look that it had EMGs. 

I am also pretty sure he did not post pictures looking for advice on pickups.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 18, 2012)

Well deserved, thank you for the update


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hell yeah Buz you fine tuned this thing for the better! Glad they cooperated


----------



## Grack (Apr 18, 2012)

I ordered one of these, and this thread isn't exactly helping in making the wait seem shorter. 

You're right, that jack was fucked.


----------



## oremus91 (Apr 18, 2012)

Lookin great buz, seriously congrats on the signature and thank you for testing them with a unique build!


----------



## cardinal (Apr 18, 2012)

That looks great. Congrats on your success!


----------



## Skitzoification (Apr 18, 2012)

hmmm......Some people still take "Freedom of Speech" a little to seriously....and Generally. 


All that aside, I love that guitar. the paint gloss and Colors make it look so Classy and Antique like, yet Modern as hell. My neck guitar shall be a silverburst finish.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll almost certainly be getting one of these!


----------



## linchpin (Apr 19, 2012)

That looks sweet! if i ever bought an ESP/LTD, those things always seem to look better with non-reverse headstock... this is coming from someone who has all my Ibanez/jacksons reversed btw

On the subject of Ken jumping ship, i can go and assume that he got turned down for a 7 sig ibanez like all the others... what does it take to get a 7 sig from those dudes? they are driving everyone away.


----------



## Aaron (Apr 19, 2012)

linchpin said:


> That looks sweet! if i ever bought an ESP/LTD, those things always seem to look better with non-reverse headstock... this is coming from someone who has all my Ibanez/jacksons reversed btw
> 
> On the subject of Ken jumping ship, i can go and assume that he got turned down for a 7 sig ibanez like all the others... what does it take to get a 7 sig from those dudes? they are driving everyone away.



It has somthing to do with Vai and the UV, maybe its a trademark thing.


----------



## linchpin (Apr 19, 2012)

Aaron said:


> It has somthing to do with Vai and the UV, maybe its a trademark thing.


Sounds to me like they chose one dude over every guitarist that would have made them more money... hope he's worth it.


----------



## XEN (Apr 19, 2012)

Buz, serious kudos on the guitar, and props for the super keen eye for design details!

This also speaks highly of Jackson for being so responsive!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 19, 2012)

urklvt said:


> This also speaks highly of Jackson for being so responsive!


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sick guitar. I'm not a huge fan of EMGs anymore, but god damn it's awesome. Besides, pickups can always be swapped. The trem route is unique but I'm not sure if I like it, though, I can't wait to find out in person and play it.


----------



## Valennic (Apr 19, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


>



This 

OT: Sexy guitar, is the back carved too? Like a Saber?


----------



## Riffer (Apr 19, 2012)

If Ken gets a sig I hope it's totally 80's out and crazy colored like some of his Ibanezs were.


----------



## Rojne (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks great man!

And I think I'll have to steal the input-jack idea for my build, I thought of it but had never seen it before until now.. just needed confirmation about it looking nice and working out! haha

This and Alex Wade's signature is prob the nicest LTD's out there now!


----------



## Jinogalpa (Apr 19, 2012)

damn, it's probably one of the best LTDs ever.

but i like the silver burst finish on his high end ESP Sig more - it's sharper sprayed at the cutaways.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 19, 2012)

You and Chris Garza should get together and have a silverburst party 

Don't forget the pics though!!!!!!!!!

Beautiful guitar Buz! Can't wait to try it! I wonder how it'll compair to my RG7620. . . . .


----------



## Andrew11 (Apr 19, 2012)

chest rockwell said:


> thanks !! the body is so thin that the jack would not fit on the side. and i didnt want to jock the s series too much by putting the jack on the front. you dont even know there is a cable coming out of the back regardless of whatever sick rock pose you are styling


 

Didn't realize the body was thinner then normal. Interesting..... Now I want one even more.


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2012)

RuffeDK said:


> But c'mon... EMG ?!



I love people bitching about signature guitars of other people. He happens to like EMGs and so do tons of other guitar players. You don't like them, congrats, no one cares.

Back OT, Buz, it looks great, congrats to you, sir!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 19, 2012)

Found out from DCGL that they should have a couple in 4-6 weeks.

Wonder how difficult it would be to swap the volume knob and selector switch...hmmm.

Eric


----------



## apexiwildchild (Apr 19, 2012)

Im getting restless since it came out on ESP website!I really want one!


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 19, 2012)

Not really my thing but it looks very cool while still being "mainstream" enough that other people will buy it. I like the trem route idea a lot.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 19, 2012)

MJS said:


> Awesome guitar... congrats, Buz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This picture is probably a better shot.







What's the scale length on this?


----------



## mikenothing (Apr 19, 2012)

Definitely ordering one now


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 19, 2012)

Mwoit said:


> What's the scale length on this?



25.5


----------



## Dooky (Apr 20, 2012)

Mwoit said:


> This picture is probably a better shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mordecai (Apr 20, 2012)

yell at the fine people of ESP and make sure they also make a strung thru body version of this buz!


----------



## Skitzoification (Apr 20, 2012)

When will these be In production? I hope they have these at a local GC for me to try out.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 21, 2012)

RuffeDK said:


> LOL ! LTD XD
> 
> I thought this guy would get a million dollar guitar.
> 
> *And EMG... I thought Buzz knew better*...


I'm pretty sure he uses EMG's because he likes them.

I'm sure he has probably had the opprotunity to use other pickups given the fact he's a pretty seasoned player and all.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 21, 2012)

Sharp looking guitar!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 21, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Panacea224 (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats on the new sig Buz.


----------



## Djentleguy (Apr 22, 2012)

Sick guitar bro! cool tweaks too!


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 22, 2012)

That guitar looks beautiful but looks like a pure player. One thats meant to be thrashed on and would sound great doing it. You helped make a fine looking instrument Buzz my friend.


----------



## Selkies (Apr 22, 2012)

Looked awesome when you guys were playing @ NE Metal Fest yesterday man


----------



## TonyFnB (Apr 23, 2012)

super rad! so stoked they gave you ur own model!


----------



## CruzDrum (Apr 24, 2012)

if im not mistaken ibanez had an agreement that steve vai was to be the only artist with a sevenstring sig,the only exception was munky from korn,and thats only becuase steve and munky are friends


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2012)

CruzDrum said:


> if im not mistaken ibanez had an agreement that steve vai was to be the only artist with a sevenstring sig,the only exception was munky from korn,and thats only becuase steve and munky are friends



I heard that too.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 24, 2012)

But Meshuggah have a sig 8 now so thats cool!!!


----------



## deftones-88 (Apr 24, 2012)

man thats an awesome guitar. The tweaks you have made, esp should take note ... or Buzz himself.


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 13, 2012)

I know this thread is getting slightly dusty, but I just couldn't get over how weird the jack angle on the "before" model is. I thought these strat jacks were pretty standard with the cable going in at a shallow angle determined by the flat area with the jack hole. How did that particular one get so crazy?

Also, I might as well compliment Buz on getting one of the better looking ESP/LTD sigs in a long time, along with the Whitechapel dudes.


----------



## TankJon666 (May 13, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> Also, I might as well compliment Buz on getting one of the better looking ESP/LTD sigs in a long time, along with the Whitechapel dudes.



Congrats indeed. Mmmmmmmm ...silverburst and maple. Consider it added to the list of guitars that I need to own 

If it were mine though I'd ditch the neck pickup and volume knob. Considering the amount of gating I use I have no need for such luxuries


----------



## JasonT (May 13, 2012)

Loves me some silverburst!!! Great looking sig, Buz!


----------



## Bratsos (Dec 15, 2013)

Buz im interested on buying your signature model.Will it be the exact model you own?Will i get the modified one or the factory one?Also why you placed the jack input at the back?It looks uncomfy.Thanx.&#65279;


----------

